# Sending Ringtones to Cell phone



## D26blaze (May 23, 2004)

Hey,

I have a Samsung phone ( http://www.samsung.com/Products/MobilePhones/Verizon/SCH_A850BKVXAR.asp ) and was wondering if I could send audio files to it to use as ringtones. So far I've emailed mp3 files to the phone but cannot select these files as ringtones. Is there some different audio format these need to be in, or can this phone just not do that.

Thanks,
d26blaze


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google provides this step-by-step, the very first link in the search. Did you give Google a try?
http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/301870


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

I use this site for my Sprint Samsung phone, works well but I've only done MIDI tones with it.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

It is much easier with Bluetooth


----------



## D26blaze (May 23, 2004)

Ok, thanks guys.

-d26blaze


----------

